# My boy caught his first fish today!!



## Altamaha Stalker (May 20, 2012)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My son caught his first fish today!!!

We walked over to the pond with a bream buster pole and some crickets to see if we could get one.

We were there about 2 minutes with him sitting in my lap and both of us holding the pole, when the cork went down.

I set the hook, and kept one finger under the pole, letting him mainly handle it. He kept the fight up until he got him to the bank, a 10 inch or so bass.

I wanted him to hold the line, figuring he wouldn't hold the fish, but he grabbed the fish no problem! By his reaction, I think he was kind of proud of himself! You couldn't take the grin off my face with a belt sander!!!!

I am proud of my boy! I hope this is the first of thousands we catch together!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (May 20, 2012)

Yay!!!! Wat to go 'Lil Stalker!!


----------



## Paymaster (May 22, 2012)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fine lookin young'n!


----------



## fishfryer (May 22, 2012)

The best form of home schooling!


----------



## Hornet22 (May 22, 2012)

Good for you AS. He's a growin up fast.


----------



## Keebs (May 22, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 22, 2012)

Cute lil fella !!!


----------



## mclellandk (May 22, 2012)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## Illinoisbound (May 22, 2012)




----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (May 22, 2012)

The joys of a proud father . Can never be replaced. Great post!!!


----------



## ranger1977 (May 22, 2012)

Good stuff.


----------



## rydert (May 22, 2012)

ranger1977 said:


> Good stuff.



x's 2


----------



## westcobbdog (May 23, 2012)

frame it, come graduation day in 16 years you will be bringing it out for your graduation party!


----------



## Hoss (May 23, 2012)

That's a photo for the memory book.  Congrats to that young man.

Hoss


----------



## blood on the ground (May 23, 2012)

Good job lil dude! the bass looks like he is screaming for help ..lol


----------



## Robert Warnock (May 23, 2012)

congratulations on your new fishing buddy


----------



## wvdawg (May 26, 2012)

Awesome - way to get him started!


----------



## Hunter922 (May 27, 2012)

Good stuff right there..


----------



## olcaptain (May 27, 2012)

Great job!!


----------



## John I. Shore (May 27, 2012)

Great job, beautiful shot there.

John I.


----------



## DoeMaster (Jul 11, 2012)

It's on now....you got a fishing buddy for life...lol  Mine is about to turn 11 and we've caught hundreds together and hope to make it thousands before I'm gone.  Enjoy!!


----------



## papaz (Jul 12, 2012)

Great job!! I've got 3 boys and I've had them fishing since they were old enough to hold a pole!  Nothing like catching fish with those kids!!  Good Job DAD!!


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 12, 2012)

It is on now!


----------



## gregg dudley (Jul 12, 2012)

That's cool!  Great memory preserved in that pic!


----------



## bhblackwell (Jul 15, 2012)

way to go young man congrats to the both of u nothing like it


----------



## scattergun870 (Jul 16, 2012)

sweet, congrats to you and your boy.


----------

